# The Postman Always Rings Twice - Part Ii



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This message was intended to be posted yesterday, but nobody was home when the postwoman rang.......









That means I get to post this today instead.:cowboy:

This is what I've been waiting for, my latest acquisition a* circa late 60's NOS Timex Dorado*

unfortunately I'm working out of town so these are the sellers photos

Enjoy! I'll be posting more photo's once I'm off shift and back home.




























:cheers:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done, seems your a scot at heart?

lol nice aquisition.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Larry


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Very nice Larry


Beautiful watch! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a real score, Larry.

As you know, Paul recently overhauled one of these for me. I would be really curious to see a few photos of the box.

Dare I ask what you paid for this one and where you bought it? If on ebay, it's a good thing that you beat me to it, because I would have bought this in a heartbeat. They're only NOS once, and if you want to collect a watch, it is truly the way to go.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

VERY nice Larry! The Dorado is not one of the rarest Timex, in terms of availibility, but certainly one of the most desirable. To find one NOS, with box, is extremely rare however. I personally like the understated simplicity of the dial that, along with the solid gold, exudes class.

Great find. Enjoy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've got a dealers 8 page booklet somewhere with the Dorado being the full front page, I'll find it out and scan it. IIRC the $125 price tag (can't believe you still have that with the box!) was the shop full retail price and Timex were selling them to the jewellers for $75 so if you managed to sell at full retail there was a 50 bucks profit!

No idea what $125 represented in the late 60's a months wages for the average man perhaps?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry e-mailed me last week about this, and I was "gobsmackerated" - abso-bl**dy-lootely gorgeous, smashin' and a fantastic find! Such a find! MINT solid gold Dorado! :man_in_love:

Larry, enjoy your find, you lucky dog You! :yes:

I'm sure more piccies and info will follow Larry :notworthy: :lol:

Later!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a great find Larry, I like Dave would like to know what that set you back with todays gold prices, NOS they dont turn up very often if at all these days did it come from a collection. :man_in_love:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Bluestifford said:


> Well done, seems your a scot at heart?
> 
> lol nice aquisition.


Thanks! (I think :lookaround: )



pg tips said:


> Very nice Larry


Thanks Paul.



Vaurien said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Larry
> ...


Thanks



martinus_scriblerus said:


> That's a real score, Larry.
> 
> As you know, Paul recently overhauled one of these for me. I would be really curious to see a few photos of the box.
> 
> Dare I ask what you paid for this one and where you bought it? If on ebay, it's a good thing that you beat me to it, because I would have bought this in a heartbeat. They're only NOS once, and if you want to collect a watch, it is truly the way to go.


Dave, I'll take some photo's of the box later this week just for you. I get home on Wednesday evening so lets call it Thursday. :thumbsup: It was a private sale, but it had been listed on ebay prior to me buying it. I've sent an email to the seller asking for the history of the watch. I'll let you know what he has to say.



watchnutz said:


> VERY nice Larry! The Dorado is not one of the rarest Timex, in terms of availibility, but certainly one of the most desirable. To find one NOS, with box, is extremely rare however. I personally like the understated simplicity of the dial that, along with the solid gold, exudes class.
> 
> Great find. Enjoy


Thanks Bill. There is more to this story, but I'll let it unfold in it's own due time. And that's all I'm going to say about it :naughty:



mel said:


> Larry e-mailed me last week about this, and I was "gobsmackerated" - abso-bl**dy-lootely gorgeous, smashin' and a fantastic find! Such a find! MINT solid gold Dorado! :man_in_love:
> 
> Larry, enjoy your find, you lucky dog You! :yes:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel.



dombox40 said:


> That,s a great find Larry, I like Dave would like to know what that set you back with todays gold prices, NOS they dont turn up very often if at all these days did it come from a collection. :man_in_love:


Ken, It did come from a private collection. I have sent an email to the seller asking for the history of the watch. I'll let you know what I find out. I will send you and Dave a PM about the price if you'd like.

:cheers:


----------

